# Mosel - Fussen



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

* Hello,

i was wondering whether anyone can help. I have toured Germany for a few years now but this year I am taking it slightly slower and was looking for one or two stops from when i leave Mehring (bottom of the Mosel and travelling to Fussen. looking at the Bordatlas there seems to be dozens, but i was just wondering whether anyone can recommend one that they have used or heard about.

From Fussen i am heading into italy to do someof the Lakes. I did Garda afew years ago and was thinking about either Como, Magiorre or some of of the smaller Lakes. Has anyone been to any of these Lakes?? or can anyone recommend a lake other then Garda?

many thanks in advance for your help.

*


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Our route back up from Fussen was as follows:-

Fussen
Oberstdorf
Uberlingen on the Bodensee (Lake Constance) 
Freudenstadt in the Black Forest
Ahrweiler (near the Eifel mountains)

This was on the way back to Rotterdam.

All nice places but a few longish 4hr drives between them.

Apart from Ahrweiler which is north from you anyway we always stayed at campsites.

Have a great trip.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't recommend anywhere in particular but when we were in Germany all the Stellplatz we stayed on were extremely good. As for the Mosel there seems to be one every 15 minutes or so.

Denise


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

howdy clayton 

well , I suggest to have a look at the database of the german MH-forum  I`ve pre-selected the correct regions for you

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/campingplatz/stellplatz-deutschland-plz7.php ( region southeast )

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/campingplatz/stellplatz-deutschland-plz8.php (region straight south)

Jan


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Clayton

Went to Lake Maggiore last year and stayed at a lovely Sellplatz/Aire in a small town called Baveno. Although its at the back of a railway line the train stop running in the early evening so its quiet for sleeping . To us it felt really safe and we had the privilege of meeting a lovely couple called Pat and Alan there. Its also very close to the town for food and drinks, and a ferry trip to the mansion/abbey on an Island.
If you go onto Google maps , find Baveno, zoom in on the railway line and you will see the Aire.

Hope this helps
regards
Paul


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

We stayed at this one a couple of years ago good clean shower and nice walk along path behind Cemetery into town.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4697


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

satco said:


> howdy clayton
> 
> well , I suggest to have a look at the database of the german MH-forum  I`ve pre-selected the correct regions for you
> 
> ...


Thanks, ill have a look at those.


----------

